# My first tank.



## annabanana (Apr 22, 2010)

I just wanted to show my first tank 
It's a 10gal with:
12 cardinals
5 panda corys
4 endlers
4 amano shrimp
3 purple mystery snails










caught a pic of my silly amano shrimp riding my mystery snail.. hehe


----------



## clintgv (May 6, 2010)

Looks awesome great job on your first tank


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Lovely setup, Annabanana. What's that pretty plant right in the middle? The leaves look a little bit like a dandelion. I found panda corys to be playful and fun to watch. I'm sure that you'll enjoy your setup and will soon be thinking of another tank...


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

You have a great 10 gallon setup annabanana.
You must adore your panda cories. 
love the tree like plant on the left.


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

good job on your first tank, this is where the addiction holds and never leaves


----------



## MPred (Jan 18, 2011)

I had the same sponge filter in my nano tank to start, very nice little unit. My shrimp lovvved it and its hiding spots/grooves


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

WOW!!! That's a really nice setup! Love the plants! Keep up the great job!!!


----------



## bamboo (Apr 28, 2010)

caught a pic of my silly amano shrimp riding my mystery snail.. hehe







[/QUOTE]

HAHAHAHA that's a funny pic! I hope the amano is not attacking it! =)


----------

